# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Mandatory Medical Insurance in Ukraine?

## Тоби

After Registering with the US Embassy on my short trip I received alot of information.  A bit of it was about Mandatory Medical Insurance while in the Ukraine.  http://kyiv.usembassy.gov/amcit_medical_ins_eng.html 
Does anyone have comments about this?
And maybe any links where I can purchase this online or places I can go while in Kiev/Mariupol.
Thanks,
T

----------


## BikeDude

Yeah, they used to sell these mandatory policies right in the airport. For some reason they don't do this any more. A lot of my friends who regularly fly to Ukraine are not buying any insurance.  
In fact, one of my clients got sick and we even had to call an ambulance from the hotel. They checked him out, recommended a drug we could buy and did not charge us a red cent, despite the fact he did not have any coverage.  
So... I'd say, if they don't sell it to you in the airport, don't bother to get one, if something happens (heaven forbid), I don't think this piece of paper would help you in any way, especially in Donetsk or Mariupol.

----------


## jamescuck

New to all of this thank you for the info! I never experience such difficulty

----------


## Hanna

These insurance policies are still listed as mandatory on the Ukraine embassy page... BUT 
I would imagine any unexpected medical expenses would be covered by a normal travel insurance? I always get one anyway if I travel somewhere unfamiliar.... 
At the end of the day... Ukraine is in Europe: If I got sick and had to go to the Emergency, they would treat me without checking for an insurance,  and not charge me afterwards...?  Right?

----------

